# what kind of bones do you use for bone in meals?



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

I use chicken necks and duck necks, or chicken feet as bone for meals, not sure if this is good enough Babs won't eat to many other kinds of bones and macy has some teeth issues so I give her mostly ground bone in meals.


----------



## Fundog (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm just getting started, so I haven't given a lot of variety yet. But so far my two have had pig's feet and chicken drumsticks. They enjoy them very much, and are having the right effect on their poops.


----------



## zontee (Oct 12, 2012)

i give my toy dogs pork ribs the smaller ones that are a pain for people to eat the they get thru them no problem


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Chicken quarters, turkey necks, all goat bones, all llama bones, any venison bones, whole fish, pork bones, etc.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Chicken, Cornish hen, quail, rabbit, pork ribs, and turkey necks are the bones I feed, which are size appropriate for my adult pug. The puppy refuses to eat chicken, he only likes Cornish hen and quail so far. It's been 1.5 weeks though, so still going through the raw transition.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I rely mostly on chicken for bones and I feed legs, thighs, and wings. I also use duck wings, turkey necks, and whole fish. I have small dogs so it can be a challenge to find good bones for them!


----------



## kelii (Aug 18, 2012)

I use chicken thighs, and turkey necks.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

All chicken and turkey, pork ribs, deer ribs/shoulder, and fish when I can get it.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I feed mostly venison so all those bones...pork bones, chicken bones, turkey bones, beef bones...fish bones...duck bones...goose bones...


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Chicken quarters, backs and feet, plus just started feeding chicken heads (found a good supplier- yay); duck necks; turkey necks; and whole fish.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I use a lot of chicken for bones (chicken quarters and whole chickens). For my lab who is allergic to chicken, I use turkey necks. 


Tis the season for venison (I LOVE IT) So they get a good amount of deer bones. Why can't it ALWAYS be deer season??? LOL

Basically, anything I can get my hands on. The lab will eat beef ribs sometimes but I don't rely on those.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Can you use chicken and duck feet as bone in? I know you would have to add muscle with it due to how much bone they have.


----------



## pogo (Aug 28, 2011)

whole rabbits, chickens, beef/pork ribs, whole heads, spines, necks, trotters, tails, wings etc


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

TAILS! I forgot about those. Whole beef tails are a good source of bone and a bit of fun too if you can get them! Small animal heads (rabbit, squirrel, etc) too!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

kathylcsw said:


> Can you use chicken and duck feet as bone in? I know you would have to add muscle with it due to how much bone they have.


Yep! They're also good for firming up loose stool


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Veal necks, pork hocks and trotters (not much meat on those), chicken thighs, chicken frames, just been given a big supply of lamb flaps which are basically the fatty ribs and surrounding meat so he's having those everyday.
Venison bones, brisket.
Nothing too small as my greyhound has a very big mouth even though he is a good careful chewer.
Would love to feed him rabbit and possum if I could get hold of them.
Duck is very expensive in NZ unless you know someone who hunts.


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

Chicken necks and backs.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

My dog is small so I mostly use chicken wings, duck wings, chicken feet, lamb ribs, goat bones, lamb shoulder/neck bones, quail, chicken backs, and occasionally turkey backs/necks or chicken necks if I can find them. But I usually have enough of a rotation without it.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Would salmon heads have enough bone to count as a bone in meal? I bought a couple last week at the international market and hope they count as bone. I know whole fish do but just wonder how much bone is in just the head.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

I mostly rely on chicken quarters for bone in meals since they are so inexpensive. One the days I want them to have less bone I cut of the leg portion for the cats and give the thigh/back to the dogs.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

kathylcsw said:


> Would salmon heads have enough bone to count as a bone in meal? I bought a couple last week at the international market and hope they count as bone. I know whole fish do but just wonder how much bone is in just the head.


I've never thought about it, but I would think so at least for a small dog.


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

Chicken quarters, duck necks, backs and breasts, pork ribs, turkey necks and drumsticks.

I recently got some giant turkey feet.









That's some Sojos I basically got for free, and gave a try.


----------

